# Phoenix Suns @ New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns** (13-8)*

*Suns Roster* 
*Suns Stats* 






 * @*














*New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets * *(10-12) *​*Hornets Roster**
Hornets Stats* 
​


*Dec 16th, 9:00PM ET/6:00PM PT - Pete Maravich Center- Baton Rouge, LA​ *


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

As long as no one gets injured again I'll be content for now -.-


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

yeah def, but we NEED a win. No 4 game losing streak after winning 9 in a row.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns need to win this to get out of the slump.


I hope they do.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Also we need a win tonight because tomorrow we go to Memphis who are also struggling with a 3 game losing streak. They're only team to manhandle us this yr so far.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

a win is vital here. if we can win solid tonight, we can bring that momentum to memphis and hopefully get back that loss from earlier in the season.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn, what the ****? we're down 75-61 with 2 mins to go in the 3rd.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

wow, we've made a huge run. 2:29 left.


Suns up 97-86

Marion has 20 pts or so with 15 boards.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns win 101-88

outscored them 37-10 in the 4th qrter. Goddamn.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Marion 22 pts 15 boards


House 26 pts. hit a few 3's


Nash 18 pts, 8 rebs, 7 assists



Diaw 9 pts, 11 boards, 4 assists


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

House finally found his "hot hand".... Go Go IO


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

That was thee luckiest win ever.

House is are Ben Gordon.

He really saved the Suns.


I hope they can play well against the Grizzlies tomorrow.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Sheesh, we had to finally have some sort good luck come our way... All we had was bad luck with all these freakin injuries of late


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

We need our boys back! When we have a full roster (AMare and all), we'll be UNSTOPPABLE!


----------

